# Digital Thermometers From Suntek



## Bribie G (25/3/12)

I buy shit from an online store in HK - originally I got a few pairs of Red / cyan glasses for looking at 3D anaglyphs, minor hobby of mine. 

I was impressed by the price, quality and service and they send me their catalogue every week. Normally they do really neat stuff like LED toilet brushes B) however at the moment I note the following, free shipping:


digital stick thermometer

And IR laser Thermometers

There's a range of the IR ones up to about $40, maybe the dearer ones are more accurate. I'm buying two thermometers as backup in case my current ones die. 

Anyway, recommended store but no further affiliation.


----------



## Newbee(r) (25/3/12)

Bribie G said:


> I buy shit from an online store in HK - originally I got a few pairs of Red / cyan glasses for looking at 3D anaglyphs, minor hobby of mine.
> 
> I was impressed by the price, quality and service and they send me their catalogue every week. Normally they do really neat stuff like LED toilet brushes B) however at the moment I note the following, free shipping:
> 
> ...




Laser thermometers are absolutely awesome - nice price for those - I paid about $50 on ebay about 5 years ago and mine are still going strong. I use mine all the time for most of my brewing processes -starter temps, mash, chilling, etc - also handy if you are working on an engine.


----------



## QldKev (25/3/12)

I used to use the basic probe one for brewing, and it served me many brews. I've now converted to using the stc-1000 as a thermometer, and you don't have to hold it, and you can read it from anywhere in the brew house. But if you want a probe thermometer I can recommend them.

ebay is pretty good pricing for both of them

Under $4 delivered for the probe one
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kitchen-BBQ-Dig...=item4155155542 


and even the IR
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Non-Contact-IR-...=item1c24c7dd04


----------

